# Movies Google Play Download Folder



## ROM_Ulan (Dec 21, 2011)

I've been trying to find this out but can't seem to find it anywhere. When you save a movie for offline viewing, where does the movie actually get downloaded to?


----------



## greg tolan (Apr 12, 2012)

Are you rooted? I believe you need to be rooted to see the files. Hmmm, yea you_ should_ need to be rooted as you need access to the root folder....

I don't have a rooted N7, I am stock for the time being but I would assume that the same logic would apply to pinned music. I have a rooted GNex and google music that has been pinned for offline use has been changed from ICS forward. The location has been changed to /data/data/com.google.android.music.com/cache/music.

Why do you ask? Wait this sounds illegal.


----------



## ROM_Ulan (Dec 21, 2011)

I was just curious. I downloaded a movie from the Playstore and couldn't see it on my sd card. It took a lot of space.


----------



## greg tolan (Apr 12, 2012)

any luck finding it?
you can always unpin it and it should clear out as space is needed.


----------



## kbluhm (Mar 13, 2012)

There's a free app called DiskUsage that will tell you exactly where space is being used.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## INeedaDroid2GROM (Dec 16, 2011)

How much space does the average SD movie take? And HD?


----------

